# NSW Longy 31.5.13



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Recovering from a cold is best done in a warm bed with camomile and star trek videos right?

I prefer being on the water in my winter fishing gear, firmly planted in my Other Woman and watching first light tease the horizon, knowing first bite can't be far away. I had been unsuccessfully chasing squid for about half an hour before moseying along to the snapper grounds when I remembered that I'd brought a camera this time and made a poor attempt to document the magnificence in which I was immersed.










Anyway first bite proved to be a 30cm snapperling on a Queensland Jimbo special (lil'chick, 1/4oz XH 2/0 TT jighead) on my 5lb gear which was released ASAP and without a photo as the fish were ON.

Paulb joined me with a hearty "good morning Jim" out of the semi darkness behind me just as I was releasing said snapperling. He promptly moved out to the second marks and we promised to keep each other appraised of how we were going so as to maximise area covered. We'd agreed to use Paul's regular VHF channel but skipped the radio check thing because we were burning twilight 

Anyhow just after sunrise the rod tip on my other rod with the 3 inch paddletail Z man mud minnow on 8lb gear started to twitch like some snapperling nibbling and I struck hard. I got a huge bend in the rod because this thing was heavy and just sat there. I wondered how the hell you can snag up mid-water in 10m depth for a split second before line started to pour off my reel and the headshakes started. A spirited fight ensued which I really enjoyed on the light gear followed by a nervous netshot with my small folding net. I got on the radio trying to raise Paul a few times, unfortunately for no answer and he was well out of hollering range 










Mr Snaps went 55cm at home before joining a few other snapper frames in the stockpot for a date with sbd's snapper risotto heaven recipe. Together with the rest of the Pinot Gris bottle this made for a very agreeable evening and is probably the cure for the common cold as I woke up completely well this morning.

I kept drifting around and caught a baker followed by dropping a nice snapper I think. After that Paul came on the radio saying all was quiet at his end and he was moving on to the wall. Apparently he hadn't switched his VHF on earlier. An hour later I landed a 45cm mac tuna on a 6 inch elechick snapback minnow burned back as fast as possible to the yak after being cast at some surface swirls. The VHF came alive just then as Paul radioed in that he'd come across a keeper kingfish amongst a plague of rats. Well I just tossed that minnow out about 10m and hit the afterburners on the 575 straight to Paul. I found him bringing in rats hand over fist and as I approached the minnow rod screamed off. Unfortunately it was my 5lb gear but my knots held and I managed to stop the first run in 8m without getting reefed. The second run was more determined though and when I judged the reef was about to be hit I tried to freespool but the bail-arm popped my silly string at the reel and it was all over. Never mind, the next rats got to enjoy the love and attention from my heavy plastics outfit (30lb braid and 40lb leader on a Saltiga 4000 on which I was running about 7kg drag). Paul had to leave at that point but I carried on playing with the rats and hoping for a keeper but it was not to be. I did get plenty of action though and gaining confidence in the stability of the 575 with each fish led me to increase the drag each time. At the end I was catching them on locked up drag (? 10kg) and skull dragging them aboard on a 6 inch white z-man minnow with abandon. I have to admit though there was less than a meter swell and no real wind so I didn't have to work to hard to keep my balance during these tug-o-wars. The rats were 55 to 60cm and thick but stuck to the shallow side of the wall. Without the mirage drive to lead them out to deeper water the fights had to be short and brutal. I must say I was very impressed with my knot which maintained it's strength over many tussles with heavy drag. I had tied a bimini twist to ducknose leader connection as demonstrated by Winga on one of his youfish tv episodes.

Eventually the battery on my GPS and then my sharkshield died and I made my way back to the ramp. On the way I happened to look down in super clear water and found God's own kelp bed stretching for miles in about 4 to 5m water. I couldn't resist some squidding practice but the orange jig that usually slays them in the twilight hours wasn't working at 11am and super clear water so I changed to a jig that matches my sexy Other Woman and sent it out looking for love. This was nailed first cast and brought in a nice medium sized calamari destined for snapper/king bait duties. I couldn't put in a GPS mark but I did the old sightline triangulation thing so I should be able to find this spot again next time.










For those who are wondering the mac tuna made the most wonderful sashimi. I brain spiked and bled the tuna on the water, gutting and gilling it at the ramp after carrying it around chilled down on techni-ice. Needless to say the Wrassemagnets ate very well indeed and there is 2.8L stock left over in the freezer. Sorry Paul I couldn't bring myself to eat the calamari as there was too much food already but it too is in several nice vacuum sealed packs waiting for the next weather window.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice we're all getting a few good snapper at last! Bummer the weather is about to ruin everything though. I didn't launch today as there's too much fish in the fridge at the moment...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice read Jim.
I find it pretty hard not to eat squid, they are the family favourite.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

salti I make sure I take her out once a week, give her a good ride then a cold shower afterwards. She's accumulating a few love scratches but as far as I can tell remains well contented and I've never had to buy her flowers or dinner.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Great to read your report Jim. Hoping to head out tomorrow (Sunday). It'll be Kurnell though I think.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Great read Jim. Almost like I was there, almost.
I'll be hanging to get out there next week. Think I've solved the parking problem.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Top fish Jim. Loved the tale.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

You keep your eyes off my Other Woman's "tale" Trev, get your own 

dru it'll be windy but good to see what your 475 is like in those conditions, are you trying out a wing blade?

Gary that's GREAT news about the parking, looks like a cracker winter season ahead dude. There should be some solid reds available after the blow this weekend, hopefully Dave can get some time off too.

Kerry when are you back in action man?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Wing is for racing, flat only when I'm fishing. Mean to be off the water before the change or heading home with it on my tail. 17 to 27 kn NE on the harbour today was a lot of fun - I struggled with the wing into it but you really kick up a cog downwind.

Time to go fishing though. And check out the Profsha in a little bit of bump.


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

Great read, making me keen to get back out to Longy.

Do you get tuna species at Longy all year round? Or do they disappear when the water gets a bit colder?


----------



## bjfisherman (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for posting such a detailed report. Really felt like I was there.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Callum I think the macks should have moved on by now but the water is still around 21 degrees. They should also be ignoring anything other than small metals but mine came on a 6 inch electric chicken minnow (which also caught 2 rats on the troll) so go figure.


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Callum I think the macks should have moved on by now but the water is still around 21 degrees. They should also be ignoring anything other than small metals but mine came on a 6 inch electric chicken minnow (which also caught 2 rats on the troll) so go figure.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Love that second pic. Nice fish. Well done!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Very nice Jim. A fish like that is well worth losing a few hours of sleep.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Cool report Jim.


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

As ever great report Jim. And good fishing


----------

